# 04 VW Beetle - ASR/ESP Question



## Shane C (Dec 31, 2011)

I have been gifted an 04 Beetle that we had the transmission rebuilt by a local shop and as part of the process, I installed a new/rebuilt drive axle (Raxles) on the passenger side, and redid the front brakes with new pads and rotors. Now that all that has been completed, when I go out a test spin, the ASR light begins flashing at ~20 mph and the brakes begin trying to adjust for wheel spin which isn't actually happening. Then the light will go off intermittently and then re-engage. I checked both wheel speed sensors with a ohm meter and they read ~1000 ohms which seems to be in range. I brushed off both sensors a little. What or where should I look next? 

I can turn off the ASR with the ESP switch and it seems to behave. 

As far as the car itself goes, it seems to have a fair amount of torque and seems a little squirrelly when you get into the accelerator...is it safe to assume this is the nature of the car? You may see this post in a few other areas...I wasn't really sure where it fit. 

Thanks.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

You need to get a scan tool capable of reading measuring blocks (datastream) out of the ABS module. VCDS is probably your best bet. Watch the wheel speed values while driving.


----------



## Shane C (Dec 31, 2011)

VCDS Scanners. New to me so where should I start? A quick internet search came up with ross-tech. Are the scanners pretty brand specific or are there any that I could use with VW and Toyota for example. 

Thanks


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

www.ross-tech.com is the only place to get VCDS. Anywhere else is a pirated version/clone. 

The VCDS interface requires a Windows PC to operate. Personally, I use a Windows 7 tablet for portability purposes, but a laptop will work as well. A desktop will also work, but the portability aspect is gone. 

As far as VW/Audi, the software is as capable as the dealership tool, as long as you get the right interface for the vehicle(s) you're working on (HEX-CAN interfaces will work on all VAG cars 1996-2012). It will also do generic OBDII on _most_ vehicles as well, the exception being cars using the VPW protocol, such as some GM or Ford applications. 

If you want near OE-capability with Toyota, there are a few options, but all are well over $1,000. PM me if you want info on that.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread


----------



## Shane C (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok, so I have purchased the VCDS package from Ross Tech and it looks like I am not getting any readings from either of the front wheel speed sensors. Is there a common ground for these? Is there a proper or better way to clean them? Or....


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Cool :thumbup:

Do a full auto-scan. When it completes, click the "copy" button, then reply to this thread and hit "paste". That will put the full scan in the thread. Let's start with that, so we can see exactly what this beast is made of.

If you haven't played with the auto-scan function yet, here's a vid that explains it pretty well:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCBt6d42-Fc


----------



## Shane C (Dec 31, 2011)

This is a copy of the original scan that I ran and then I cleared the codes to "start fresh". The second scan is from this morning after a short lap around the neighborhood.

Thanks for taking a look.

S

Sunday,06,May,2012,20:14:54:50820
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64)
Data version: 20120401



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1Y - VW New Beetle Cab
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 19 22 25 26 29 35 37 39 46 54 56 65 75

VIN: 3VWCD31Y24M337714 Mileage: 172890km/107428miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWV.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 PS
Component: 1.8l 5VT NBC AG6G 5107 
Coding: 00004
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 7EF9C5347AEC549
3VWCD31Y24M337714 VWZ5Z0D0217114

3 Faults Found:
17608 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249) 
P1200 - 35-00 - Mechanical Malfunction
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - 
16685 - Cylinder 1 
P0301 - 35-00 - Misfire Detected
Readiness: 0000 0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09G 927 750 P
Component: AQ 250 6F 0387 
Coding: 0000008
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3E7905346A6C949

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 M
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Coding: 0019970
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 346D271C54204E9

2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01164 - ESP Operation 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1T0-909-605.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 AF
Component: 01 AIRBAG VW71 0609 
Coding: 0012337
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BFFCC2039FE411

Part No: 1C0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 004 0004

2 Faults Found:
00591 - Seat Belt Switch; Driver (E24) 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1C0-920-x4x.lbl
Part No: 1C0 920 951 N
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 V02 
Coding: 11234
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2C5D3F7CDC10169
3VWCD31Y24M337714 VWZ5Z0D0217114

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN V022 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E56B0CB0B8B29

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 26: Auto Roof Labels: 1Y0-959-255-HYD.lbl
Part No: 1Y0 959 255 
Component: VSG NBC 2604 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: FDFB4238A7EACF1

2 Faults Found:
02000 - Switch Position 
008 - Implausible Signal
02461 - Position Sensor for Right Linkage Flap Position Sensor (G443) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 7M3-907-391-29.lbl
Part No: 7M3 907 391 
Component: EVG GDL + AutoLWR 0003 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F4ED671CC4A08E9

2 Faults Found:
01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted 
35-00 - - 
01771 - Control Module for Headlight Range (J431) 
47-10 - No Communications or Incorrectly Connected - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 7M3-907-391-39.lbl
Part No: 7M3 907 391 
Component: EVG GDL + AutoLWR 0003 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F4ED671CC4A08E9

3 Faults Found:
01345 - Ignition Module for HID Headlamp (N195) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01533 - Terminal 56 (High Beams) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent
00546 - Data wiring faulty 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 G
Component: 6J Komfortgerát HLO 0004 
Coding: 00256
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3B7F0C20297E811

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1Y1959801C
Component: 6J Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0005 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1Y1959802D
Component: Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0005 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1Y0959811
Component: 6J Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0001 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1Y0959812
Component: 6J Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0001 

4 Faults Found:
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
62-10 - No or Incorrect Adjustment - Intermittent
01359 - Internal Central Locking Switch; Passenger Side (E198) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00933 - Electric Window Motor; Passenger Side (V148) 
62-10 - No or Incorrect Adjustment - Intermittent
00935 - Electric Window Motor; Rear Right (V27) 
62-10 - No or Incorrect Adjustment - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl
Part No: 1C0 035 196 H
Component: RADIO DE2 0004 
Coding: 06031
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 244DD75CB4C0DE9

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64)
Data version: 20120401

Sunday,20,May,2012,08:42:14:50820

Chassis Type: 1Y - VW New Beetle Cab
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 19 22 25 26 29 35 37 39 46 54 56 65 75

VIN: 3VWCD31Y24M337714 Mileage: 172900km/107435miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWV.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 PS
Component: 1.8l 5VT NBC AG6G 5107 
Coding: 00004
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 7EF9C5347AEC549
3VWCD31Y24M337714 VWZ5Z0D0217114

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09G 927 750 P
Component: AQ 250 6F 0387 
Coding: 0000008
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3E7905346A6C949

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 M
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Coding: 0019970
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 346D271C54204E9

2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01164 - ESP Operation 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1T0-909-605.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 AF
Component: 01 AIRBAG VW71 0609 
Coding: 0012337
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BFFCC2039FE411

Part No: 1C0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 004 0004

2 Faults Found:
00591 - Seat Belt Switch; Driver (E24) 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1C0-920-x4x.lbl
Part No: 1C0 920 951 N
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 V02 
Coding: 11234
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2C5D3F7CDC10169
3VWCD31Y24M337714 VWZ5Z0D0217114

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN V022 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E56B0CB0B8B29

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 26: Auto Roof Labels: 1Y0-959-255-HYD.lbl
Part No: 1Y0 959 255 
Component: VSG NBC 2604 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: FDFB4238A7EACF1

2 Faults Found:
02000 - Switch Position 
008 - Implausible Signal
02461 - Position Sensor for Right Linkage Flap Position Sensor (G443) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 7M3-907-391-29.lbl
Part No: 7M3 907 391 
Component: EVG GDL + AutoLWR 0003 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F4ED671CC4A08E9

2 Faults Found:
01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted 
35-00 - - 
01771 - Control Module for Headlight Range (J431) 
47-10 - No Communications or Incorrectly Connected - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 7M3-907-391-39.lbl
Part No: 7M3 907 391 
Component: EVG GDL + AutoLWR 0003 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F4ED671CC4A08E9

3 Faults Found:
01345 - Ignition Module for HID Headlamp (N195) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01533 - Terminal 56 (High Beams) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent
00546 - Data wiring faulty 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 G
Component: 6J Komfortgerát HLO 0004 
Coding: 00256
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3B7F0C20297E811

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1Y1959801C
Component: 6J Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0005 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1Y1959802D
Component: Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0005 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1Y0959811
Component: 6J Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0001 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1Y0959812
Component: 6J Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0001 

4 Faults Found:
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
62-10 - No or Incorrect Adjustment - Intermittent
01359 - Internal Central Locking Switch; Passenger Side (E198) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00933 - Electric Window Motor; Passenger Side (V148) 
62-10 - No or Incorrect Adjustment - Intermittent
00935 - Electric Window Motor; Rear Right (V27) 
62-10 - No or Incorrect Adjustment - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl
Part No: 1C0 035 196 H
Component: RADIO DE2 0004 
Coding: 06031
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 244DD75CB4C0DE9

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

